# A really good puppy harness in the UK ?



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

A really good puppy harness ?
Hi all,
I'm in the UK and have a 3 month old chi. She is tiny, ( less than 2 pounds ) and I am looking for an extra small puppy harness with an adjustable chest band, so it can be tightened properly ( so she can't wriggle her front legs out of it ) We got her a lovely extra small harness from ebay, but she manages to squeeze her front legs out of it. She wont entertain the idea of a lead attached to her collar ( i don't blame her ! ) so I really need to find a safe harness, which will be comfy and escape proof. I don't mind spending over a tenner if it's a good one. Any ideas, preferably online ?
Thanks
Melissa
x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

hi melissa i think you will have a job finding this , I got one for dodge from dear dog but my mums chi ( she brought one as well ) can walk out of it and its the smallest one we have seen online


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> hi melissa i think you will have a job finding this , I got one for dodge from dear dog but my mums chi ( she brought one as well ) can walk out of it and its the smallest one we have seen online


How do you get around it, or are you waiting until dodge gets bigger ?
I was thinking about a cat harness. The puppia harness looks quite nice,
x


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

oh puppia is nice but that one is big too. we got around it by buying a ferret harness lol from the local petshop


----------



## Melissad (Jan 24, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> oh puppia is nice but that one is big too. we got around it by buying a ferret harness lol from the local petshop


oh, that's a good tip. I wouldn't have thought of that. I will go and have a look in our pet shop tomorrow, thanks x


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't know if this helps, but I tried lol. Good luck!

http://www.toydogstar.co.uk/pink__xs__puppia_harness__117_prd1.htm
https://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=112&pf_id=50359
https://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=112&pg_id=71


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

Try gollygear.com. they have lots and say they will ship internationally and prices are reasonable and shipping is too.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you could try to get one custom make for your chis....http://www.parkavenuedogs.com/


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Harness*

I have a harness that has" red dingo" written on the label,it would fit a new born puppy as the neck strap extends,girth extends,to a large chi,i don't know if they have a web site,i got it from Crufts last year.Don't know if that helps at all ,worth a surf on the net .


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

you could take the smallest strap harness you can find and take the stitches out and cut a little off, heat the ends to prevent them raveling and re-stitch to fit your baby...just a thought.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Harness*

Just had a look yes if you google red dingo harness it's there.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

When we first got Rosie i used a ferret harness, now the little girls wear a step in rabbit harness as in picture.Sully my bigger chi has an ordinary dog harness.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

hi, at that age i used a kitten harness which at 5 month is still fitting her and is extendable, i had it from pets at home but now she is in a pinka harness from new york which i purchased on ebay item number 250385681070 which i had xs but is just about fitting at 5 months, also items from a different seller item number 270328379449, they were very cheap and low postage, check the sellers other items, thanks, alison


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

kitten collars and harnesses are not safe for your chihuahua. they are generally break away harnesses and your baby can escape you by pulling against the leash


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I use the Park Avenue Dog Harnesses for my 3. The link has been posted, but here it is again. www.parkavenuedogs.com

It is the best harness I have found on the market, and I've tried many. I had a very hard time finding anything that would fit mine properly to where I felt safe they couldn't come out of them. My 2 red colored Chi's (Lexie & Chance) are about 3 to 3 1/2 lbs., and the little white baby girl (Gia) is 2 maybe 2 1/2 lbs. by now. The harnesses are made to fit them. One chest measurement is all the lady needs to make them.. She makes them as small as 8 inches I believe. They are very safe, very easy to use, adjustable in the neck and chest, and very cute. She also ships internationally I believe. If you are looking for a good harness that actually fits, try them out.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I used a mesh harness, that is for a ferrit, and it fit perfectly on my smallest. He is 3 lbs full grown. Take the pup to the pet store and try one on.
Just don't let the pup on the floor, or people handle him, they may carry something that will make him sick.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

its a really, really bad idea to take your puppy out in public (especially to a pet shop!) if they havent had all their vaccinations. you dont know what the animals in there may have, or what the people are carrying on their clothes or shoes, or if someone else has already tried that harness on their sick animal.
sorry to be negative, but that is just a phenominally bad idea.


----------



## missbond (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

I know this post is months old but may still be of use to someone. I don't have my puppy yet but I am getting things together ready for when I do. 

I came across a company called rogz and they have puppy collars that are 5.5in - 8.25in and harnesses that measure between 8in -12in around the chest. They also have matching leads. There are three designs which are very cute, I love the pink one!

http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/rogz-pupz-puppy-collars-leads-harnesses-14551-0.html

Same brand, rogz -scroll down to the harness/collar/lead set called midget if you prefer it without a design

http://www.doggiesolutions.co.uk/rogz-for-dogz-designer-collars-leads-harnesses-8586-0.html

Hope this helps


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

nice missbond! welcome to CP


----------

